# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA 5,8 , ist das schlimm?

## andreas

Hallo Leute,

kurz meine Geschichte: Ich (42) war vor etwa 2 Jahren das erste mal beim Urologen wegen einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Damals hatte ich einen PSA-Wert von 3,12 und keinen Befund beim Abtasten. 
Nachdem ich öfters mal in der Becken- und Blasengegend leichte Schmerzen hatte (eher ein ziehen) war ich nun wieder mal beim Urologen.
Abtasten ohne Befund. Aber der PSA nun bei 5,8. Urologe rief mich jetzt an und sagte mir diesen Wert und bat um neue Blutabgabe und eventl. eine Ultraschalluntersuchung. Leider ist der Termin erst in 2 Wochen und ich mache mir nun doch Sorgen. Zumal ich dieses Ziehen schon eine ganze Weile habe. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Durchflussmenge des Urins soll auch Grenzwertig sein. Also eher schlecht. Nun eine Frage: Kann sich z.b. eine Entzündung über Jahre nur schleppend bemerkbar machen? Also wie in Schüben? Und ist der PSAwert (5,8) schon ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen?

Gruss Andreas

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Andreas,

PSA 5,8 ist grenzwertig, bei mir war er etwas höher am Anfang. Wenn neue Blutwerte gamacht werden, verlange den CRP als Entzündungsmarker. Bei mir <0,6 Referenz < 5 (wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe). Dieser Wert wird viel zu wenig gemacht, immer gleich Antibiotikum, bei Entzündungen.
Mit der Untersuchung ist keine Eile, PK wächst langsam. Wenn du die Werte hast, gib bescheid, davor kein Radfahren, keine Untersuchungen (Fummeln) des Uro, kein Geschlechtsverkehr.

Viel Erfolg Hans

----------


## Patrick

> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> 
> Mit der Untersuchung ist keine Eile, PK wächst langsam......
> 
> Viel Erfolg Hans


Hallo Hans,
ich gehe jetzt mal als Aussenstehender davo aus das ich deinen o.a. Halbsatz
richtig interpretiere und zwar in der Hinsicht das du meinst.. das diese 2 Wochen bis zur nächsten Untersuchung jetzt " den Kohl nicht mehr fett machen.."

Dann kann ich dem Beipflichten. Jedoch die Aussage PK wächst langsam betrachte ich als sehr sehr gefährlich ! Sie führt dazu das ggf. Untersuchungen nach hinten geschoben werden bzw. Behandlungen zu spät
beginnen.

Aber nun um Andreas etwas zu beruhigen: Dein PSA von 5,xx muß noch nichts bedeuten *kann aber !!!*
Es sollte nun wirklich der PSA engmaschig Überwacht und auch eine Prostataentzündung ausgeschlossen werden. 
Ggf. stellt sich alles als nicht so Schlimm heraus aber du mußt darauf gefasst sein, das es sich bei diesem PSA auch um ein Karzinom handeln kann.
Früher hätte man dich evtl. bzgl. deines Alters beruhigt, aber mittlerweile
Wissen wir alle das unsere "gemeinsamer Feind" wohl auf das Alter nicht mehr so viel Rücksicht nimmt.

Für deine weiteren Untersuchungen viel Glück und hoffentlich eine für dich
gute Diagnose !

P.

----------


## andreas

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde jetzt erstmal die nächste Bestimmung des PSA´s abwarten. (in einer Woche). Eine Woche später erfolgt dann die Ultraschalluntersuchung. Ich hoffe, dass mich der Urologe beruhigen kann. Eventl. werde ich die Meinung eines zweiten Artzes einholen. Schaden kann das ja nicht. (Hoffe ich)

Gruss Andreas

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo!
Ob 5,8 schlimm ist, lässt sich leider so leicht nicht sagen. Da du aber über Beschwerden ("Ziehen") schreibst, die recht typisch für eine Prostatitis sind, würde ich in deinem Fall mal eher annehmen, dass das der Grund für deinen erhöhten PSA-Wert ist. Außerdem spricht dein jugendliches Alter auch eher gegen ein PCa. Nimm aber deinen nächsten Termin unbedingt wahr, denn abgeklärt gehört die Sache schon.
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## andreas

Danke, für die entlastende Antwort. Ich habe diesen Montag meine Kontrollbestimmung meines PSA´s gemacht und werde nächsten Montag mit meinem Arzt nach der Ultraschalluntersuchung das weitere Vorgehen besprechen. Mal sehen, wie der Wert diesmal ausfällt. Da ich dieses Ziehen schon recht lange habe (mal mehr, mal weniger), wird es hoffentlich nicht zu spät sein. Auf meiner Arztrechnung steht was von "chronischer Postatitis". Ich sage mal: Lieber das, als ein PK.

Gruss Andreas

----------


## Oscar1957

Na, das will ich meinen!!!
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## andreas

Hallo Leute,

nach der zweiten PSA-Messung (5,4) wurde nun eine UltraschallUntersuchung gemacht. Kein Befund (außer etwas Kalk).
Ich bin nun gerade in einer Antibiotikabehandlung (4 Wochen ) und werde Anfang Dezember wieder den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen. Mal sehen, was das bringt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Behandlung schon was bringt. Wasserlassen geht viel besser (eher sehr gut). Scheinbar (hoffentlich) hatte eine Entzündung einige Stellen verengt. Die sind nun wieder frei. Wenn jetzt noch de PSA-Wert sinkt, bin ich etwas ruhiger.
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lange es dauern kann, bis der PSA-Wert sinkt, nach einer schon chronischen Entzündung?

Gruss Andreas

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Andreas!
Für den Fall, dass du eine bakterielle Prostatitis hast, sollten 4 Wochen Antibiotikagabe ausreichen, um das PSA zu senken. Dann läge die Vermutung nahe, dass das zuvor gestiegene und nun gesunkene PSA von dieser Prostatitis kam und nicht von einem PCa.
Solltest du eine nicht bakterielle Prostatitis haben, wird sich vermutlich am PSA nicht viel ändern.
Ist das PSA nach 4 Wochen weiter gestiegen, wirst du wohl um eine Biopsie nicht herumkommen, was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## andreas

Nach ich hoffe, dass der Wert jetzt sinkt. Übrigends: Ich bekomme "Tavanic" als Antibiotikum. Kennt das jemand?

Gruss Andreas

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andreas



> Nach ich hoffe, dass der Wert jetzt sinkt. Übrigends: Ich bekomme "Tavanic" als Antibiotikum. Kennt das jemand?


Es handelt sich um ein sehr modernes Antibiotikum der Gruppe der Gyrasehemmer. Mehr findest Du hier.
Lasse Dich nun von dem Artikel aber nicht Kopfscheu machen. Alle sehr gut wirkenden Arzneimittel können sehr große Nebenwirkungen haben!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Andreas,

Deine Werte kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Dein Wert von 5,8 (bei mir sind es aktuell 5.15) solltest Du, wenn es geht ohne Panik sehr ernst nehmen. Darauf aufmerksam machen möchte ich Dich, dass gerade bei Werten von 4 ng bis 10 ng auch das freie PSA und der Quotient freies / gesamtes PSA von Bedeutung sein können. Liegt im Graubereich von 4 bis 10 ng der Quotient unter 0.15 (15 %) kann das ebenfalls ein Hinweis auf ein PCA sein. Liegt der Quotient nahe bei 0.10 (10 Prozent), dann noch deutlicher. Diese Werte treten allerdings auch bei einer chronischen Prostatitis auf. Bei solchen Werten, muss über eine weitere Diagnostik (z.b. Ultraschalluntersuchung, ggf. Prostatastanze) nachgedacht werden. Liegt der Wert bei über 0.20 (20 %) kann Entspannung angesagt werden, da dann eher ein anderes Problem vorliegt.

Solltest Du doch zu einer Biopsi / Stanze müssen, lass diese auf jeden Fall unter Ultraschall machen und keine Angst davor. Bei mir war sie sehr unangenehm aber nicht schmerzhaft. Probleme gab es danach kaum. Und der Befund war zumindest ohne Krebs, wenn auch eine chronische Prostatitis dabei heraus kam.

Bei solchen Befunden, gerade wenn sie günstig sind, immer daran denken, das damit keine Freiheit von Krebs garantiert werden kann. Die Stanzen (meist 12) sind immer nur ein relativ kleiner Ausschnitt des Prostatagewebes. Von daher auch danach regelmäßig immer PSA-Wert kontrollieren lassen.


Hoffnungsfrohe Grüße aus Hamburg

Michael

----------


## andreas

Danke für die Hinweise. Heute habe ich meinen aktuellen Wert bekommen. 5,7 ist der Wert jetzt. Vor vier Wochen 5,4. Vor 8 Wochen 5,8. Nach der 4 Wochen Antibiotikabehandlung hast sich der Wert also kaum verändert. Mein Arzt hat mit jetzt eine Überweisung für eine PET-CT gegeben. Er findet meine Werte "verwirrend". Abtasten bleibt immer ohne Befund. Ultraschall war auch o.B. Mein Arzt will (wenn bei der Pet-CT nichts herrauskommt) stanzen. Obwohl ich davon nicht so viel halte. Wenn schon nichts ertastet werden kann, kann man doch auch nichts treffen. Also eher per Zufall. Aber sicher ist ein "stochern" doch eher nicht. Oder?

Viele Grüße
Andreas

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andreas,
nachdem das Antibiotikum nichts bewirkt hat, ist noch immer eine abakterielle Prostatitis möglich, aber auch ein Ca. Mit dem Cholin-PET/CT wirst Du auf jeden Fall etwas mehr Sicherheit gewinnen.

Was eine danach evtl. folgende Stanzbiopsie betrifft, so ist das keinesfalls ein wahlloses herumstochern, vielmehr werden vor allem mit den dann vorliegenden PET/CT-Bildern zum Vergleich, TRUS-gestützt, ganz gezielt aus bestimmten Arealen Proben entnommen. Ein guter Urologe macht das vollkommen schmerzfrei und mit antibiotischer Abdeckung mit nur geringem Risiko.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## andreas

Na ja. Ich habe nur extrem Respekt vor diesem Stanzen. Der Name schon  :Blinzeln:  Aber natürlich lasse ich das dann machen, wenn es nicht anders geht. Allerdings sollte doch auch schon das PET-CT was zeigen. Also wenn ein PCa da ist, müsste der doch bildlich darstellbar sein. Wenn keiner das ist, sieht man keinen und muss dann doch nicht stanzen. Und noch etwas: Ist denn beim rektalen Ultraschall ein Pca nicht erkennbar? Mein Arzt sagte nur etwas von "verkalkt". Was ist denn das nun wieder? 
Okay. Ich werde jetzt einen Termin für das PET-CT machen und warten, was da rauskommt. Obwohl das ständige warten und hoffen und entäuscht werden ganz schön an die Nerven geht. 

Gruss Andreas

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andreas,



> Allerdings sollte doch auch schon das PET-CT was zeigen. Also wenn ein PCa da ist, müsste der doch bildlich darstellbar sein. Wenn keiner das ist, sieht man keinen und muss dann doch nicht stanzen.


Das Cholin-PET/CT liegt bei der Genauigkeit bei wenigen Millimetern. Das bedeutet letztlich, dass schon unter 5 Millimeter eine Differenzierung möglich ist. Läge ein möglicher Tumor deutlich darunter ist auf jeden Fall vor einer Stanzbiopsie "Wait and See" mit weiteren PSA-Kontrollen möglich.



> Und noch etwas: Ist denn beim rektalen Ultraschall ein Pca nicht erkennbar?


Bei großen, die Prostata fast ausfüllenden Tumoren können Verschattungen in der Gewebestruktur Hinweis auf ein tumoröses Geschehen sein. Ob es sich dabei um ein PCa handelt, kann erst durch den pathologischen Befund der Biopsie geklärt werden.



> Mein Arzt sagte nur etwas von "verkalkt". Was ist denn das nun wieder? 
> Okay. Ich werde jetzt einen Termin für das PET-CT machen und warten, was da rauskommt. Obwohl das ständige warten und hoffen und entäuscht werden ganz schön an die Nerven geht.


Kleine Kalkablagerungen können verschiedene Ursachen haben, sind aber in aller Regel nicht von Bedeutung. Und das Warten bzw. die Ungewissheit hat bei uns allen ans Nervenkostüm gezerrt. Auch ich war froh als ich Gewissheit hatte und mich letztlich der Therapie stellen konnte.

Ich wünsche Dir die nötige Geduld
Gruß, Heribert

----------

